# [SOLVED] Laptop keyboard marks screen



## EzPz

I'm not sure if this is the right category, but it seems the best fit.

When I carry my laptop in its bag, if it is under any kind of pressure due to stuff in the other pocket, the keyboard marks the screen. I get a quite thick dark line from the spacebar (not much pressure is needed) as well as faint marks from the corners of the other keys (usually only when the bag is fully laden).

Does anyone know of a good way to clean the keyboard to stop the keys marking the screen? I haven't spilled anything on it, it's just dust/grime from regular use. FYI it's an Apple style keyboard with spacing between the keys.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Laptop keyboard marks screen*

Well you can use isopropyl alcohol on a cloth to clean the keys don't poor it on the keyboard. Dampen a cloth then wipe the keys


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: Laptop keyboard marks screen*

I simply lay a piece of black microfiber cloth over my keyboard, similar to this:
Amazon.com: Cosmos Pack of 2 Microfiber LCD Screen Protector Cloth Cover for New Apple Macbook Pro Retina 15.4" inch screen A1398 (Black): Computers & Accessories

There are also silicone keyboard protectors:
http://www.amazon.com/Goliton®-Univ...51323&sr=8-8&keywords=laptop+screen+protector

A big mousepad that doubles as a screen protector:
Amazon.com: Ohmetric 30044 Notebook Screen Protector and Mousepad: Electronics

A normal screen protector film that's more commonly seen on cell phones:
http://www.amazon.com/Anti-glare-No...51323&sr=8-1&keywords=laptop+screen+protector

Privacy filters:
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Privacy-Fi...52071&sr=8-5&keywords=laptop+screen+protector

And anti-glare protectors:
Amazon.com: anti-glare laptop screen protector


Of course, as *oscer1* mentioned, any the above will work better if you clean everything thoroughly first. I use Monster Screen Clean kits on all my monitors and TVs:
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-TV-CL...15452410&sr=8-1&keywords=monster+screen+clean


----------



## EzPz

*Re: Laptop keyboard marks screen*

I realised I never closed this thread, apologies, so I'll do that now.
It turned out the long line was actually caused by the thin raised strip between the touchpad and keyboard. I got some isopropyl alcohol and cleaned the keys and plastic, which produced far more grime than I expected. This reduced the marks then I also got one of those protector cloth/mouse mat things which has solved the issue completely.


----------

